# Helmet cameras...



## aps (Jul 27, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a helmet cam (more specific a GoPro2 )

Does anyone have experience with helmet cams? Don't they sometimes look a bit weird on your helmet? Which one would you recommend? thnx for sharing


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

This one just came out

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/sn...49483-new-sony-hd-cam-12o-fps.html#post516792

TT


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

I bought the GoPro HD Hero2 this year so ill share my findings. 

First off the thing looks like a bos attached to your helmet...or pole. But then i dont think its an issue, it does what it does its not a fashion accessory.

Video quality is GREAT, much better than any other ive owned. Obviously sound is abysmal in the case but thats expected.

The 720p at 60fps is great for all day general filming. Thats what got best results imo.

However this new Sony one thats come out that the guy has linked to above has 720p at 120fps would be even better. So probably wait for reviews on that to start coming in and keep an eye on it.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

*New Contour +2*

Contour | GPS Video Camera, HD Helmet Camera, and Video Community

Contour just released this one yesterday . 1080p recording at 120fps with live streaming to your phone through Bluetooth.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

I think that sony is gonna own. Their video products have always been quite good. I have the original hero and won't upgrade until it breaks or gets lost. But if I was looking right now, I'd surely give that Sony a try.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

If nothing else, the Sony will force down the price of the other guys.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ION Air Pro Plus High Definition Video Camera from ION

This ones really nice


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Argo said:


> ION Air Pro Plus High Definition Video Camera from ION
> 
> This ones really nice


No apparently it isn't. Looks good, but the video quality is reportedly below par.


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> Contour | GPS Video Camera, HD Helmet Camera, and Video Community
> 
> Contour just released this one yesterday . 1080p recording at 120fps with live streaming to your phone through Bluetooth.


According to the specs it only shoots 120fps at 480p. I think the sony one will be the hot item if it truly is priced at $200.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*Drift HD*

Have you seen the cameras from Drift - Professional Action Cameras? Remote, LCD, sleek design...

Last seasons pow slut edit >>


----------

